# Introducing Angel



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Wasn't sure where I can post this so under fun stuff seemed ok. Yesterday, we added a new family member to our home. I figured it was time. I decided to name her Angel because I found her on the 1 year anniversary of my grandpa's passing. I was so excited to get her but part of me felt sad. Then I got over it. At first, I was thinking that maybe it looked like I was replacing Sonic. But then I realized that is not the case at all. I'm just sharing my love and they will both have their own special place in my heart.
She is approx. 2 months old and she is just a lil ball of joy. Hardly huffy when we pick her up. We are still giving her time to get use to us. She did not have a wheel until yesterday and she got on it, figured it out right away and ran like she was running a marathon. I felt like a cheerleader because she was doing it with me watching her.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Welcome, Angel!

I think Sonic would approve.  I firmly believe that if animals could talk to us and had any emotion regarding life and death, they'd tell us to mourn if we must but to then allow ourselves to give another animal the same kind of love we gave them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed. I think the best way we can honor their memory and pay them back is to take what they've taught us & use it to help others. I miss Lily every day still and it's been over 3 years. I worry that I won't be fair to another hedgehog because they'll be so different from her. But she taught me so much and I know I can learn more from other hedgies too. I can't wait to introduce my new girl in a couple months!

Welcome to HHC, Angel! I hope we'll get to hear a lot more about you.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

I am so glad that you decided to take on another hedgie  I think that Sonic would not want for you to forever mourn him, and I think that he would be very happy watching you from rainbow bridge love another hedgie.

Hope to see more pics of Angel!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelsey!!!!!!!!! I didn't know you were getting a hedgie!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The name suits her well............she is absolutely precious!!!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I would just like to clarify that Angel is in fact a girl. Someone said it looks like she is a boy. But her parts look different then Sonic's did. His pecker was up higher almost like a belly button.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Well having Angel is a whole different ball game. I'm so not use to such an energetic hedgie. Even when I got Sonic and he was 12 weeks old he wasn't like this. She runs on her wheel a minimum of 2 hours. Some nights, I think it is a lot longer. Snuggle time with her is more like mom is a jungle gym and she climbs all over me. Makes me giggle. She has actually tried to eat my hair and it tickled. But when I try to give her a tube to play with, she shoves her head in it and goes to sleep. I'm amazed at how big she has gotten since we've gotten her just over a month ago.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

She looks like my Chestnut! Only she is darker  More pictures please! Love seeing you love and be happy with her and vise-versa <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's so much fun to learn their personalities! Those pictures are absolutely adorable - I love the tongue in the second picture and the big cheesy grin in the third!


----------



## Puck (Oct 4, 2015)

She's beautiful!  She looks a lot like my Stan! He was an Algerian Grey.


----------



## Wednesdaythehedgie (Oct 4, 2015)

Omg she is so cute!! I brought Wednesday home this past weekend she was surrendered to breeders and needed some extra love so I adopted her. She is a DIVA


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

So Angel got to try turkey for the first time. I think she liked it.


----------

